# Something everyone should read!



## s2k9k (Apr 19, 2013)

[h1] [/h1]
[h1]Terms Of Service   [/h1]
Admin Tools: Unlock  | Feature

SubscribeHistoryEdit
ShareThis

Registration to this forum is free! We do insist that you abide by the rules and policies detailed below. Your continued use of this site following the effective date of such changes to these Terms will mean you accept those changes.

Although the administrators and moderators of SMF - Smoking Meat Forums will attempt to keep all objectionable messages, reviews, and Wiki articles off this forum, it is impossible for us to review all site content. All contents expresses the views of the author, and neither the owners of SMF - Smoking Meat Forums, nor Huddler.com will be held responsible for the content of any message, review, Wiki article, or other item on the site.

By agreeing to these rules, you warrant that you will not post any messages that are obscene, vulgar, sexually-oriented, hateful, threatening, or otherwise violative of any laws.

The owners of SMF - Smoking Meat Forums reserve the right to remove, edit, move or close any thread, Wiki article, review area, etc. for any reason.
[h1] [/h1][h1]*The Smoking Meat Forums Rules*[/h1][h3] [/h3][h3][color= rgb(128, 128, 128)]*"The Short Version" otherwise referred to as the "10 Commandments of SMF"*[/color][/h3]
Treat others the same way you want to be treated
All decision made by the forum owner is final.. unless you can sweet talk him or bribe him with something to eat.
Most of us have kids or grandkids.. Keep that in mind when posting. It needs to be very family friendly.
Moderators edit things. That's their job. If you get edited, don't take it personally. they're just doing their jobs.
General debate and banter is fine.. just keep it fair and realize that everyone has a right to their own opinion even if they are wrong.
Arguments over religion and politics are not allowed at SMF.. it just fluffs too many feathers and that's not good.
If you post spam, expect it to be deleted. If it makes us mad enough, we may ban you for it. Consider yourself warned.
If you post something that is incorrect per the USDA concerning food safety, we will edit that for you at no charge.
OTBS members are the best of the best and should act like it. Don't ask us to explain that.. You're an SMF ninja for crying out loud.
We don't care how things are handled on other forums.. this is SMF and we may do things a little differently. Learn to embrace that.
[h3][color= rgb(128, 128, 128)]*"The Long Version" for when you have nothing better to do or you can't sleep*[/color][/h3]This assortment of guidelines will be hereafter referred to as *"**The RULES*" and is the bible when it comes to all actions related to posting, moderating, etc.

First and foremost,

*All moderator and Admin decisions are*  *final*

If you have a problem with something the Admin or a moderator did then take it up with them or Admin in a PM. Do *NOT*  get caught talking in any way that is disrespectful or mean about one of these guys in public.

This is not allowed at *SMF*. If you post this type of material it will be deleted and you will receive a rap on the knuckles by a staff member.

This also includes all messages within the chat interface.



*Common Sense*

Most of this should be common sense however, this cannot be assumed. Rules must be in place.

*This is a family friendly forum*.. I have small children (as do many of you) who are at any time on my lap or behind me, etc. and I want to be able to open the forum and read any post without fear that they will see/read something that will damage their minds for years to come.

Please keep this in mind when you post...



*General Member Posting*

Admin and staff will do their best to be tolerant of free speech and general speaking of the mind as long as it does not contain any of the following:

Slandering another member
Talking bad about another member
"Ganging up" on another member
Racial prejudice
Anti-American dialogue
R- rated content
Showing hatred toward another member, the *SMF*, the *SMF*  staff, God or anything deemed American
If any of the above is found to be present in a post,  the post in question will be either edited in whole or in part with an "edited by Admin" note at the bottom of the post. The offending member will then be notified via PM that their post was edited and why.

Note: posting incorrect information may also be edited at the moderators discretion.. for instance, someone posts that chicken is done at 145 degrees. Admin or Mods will edit this to read the correct temp of 165 degrees.

The member will be emailed and told the reason for editing the post in a very tactful manner and the post will read "edited by Admin" but will give no reason since this could embarrass the member who accidentally or otherwise posted incorrect information.

Embarrassment is not the motive here.. *correct information*  is the motive.

Things of an opinionated nature will be left alone such as what type of wood goes best with brisket. If someone posts the the best wood for brisket is maple and although that is not the consensus of most, it is still an opinion and will be left alone.

If someone posts that the best wood for brisket is pine, then Admin/Mods will edit the post to say "Note by Admin: Pine is not recommended due to the fact that it will create a nasty flavor and could even be poisonous in some cases".

A little common sense must play a part here.. we do not want statements that could affect someones health or safety and such posts will be edited.

If it does not affect health or safety then it will probably not be edited in most cases.

*Do not take offense if your post is edited*.

The *SMF*  is holding itself to high standards and as such, the moderators and admin will strive to do what is best for the *SMF*. If this includes editing your post for whatever reason then please try to be understanding.

*OTBS  members are expected to be the best of the best*..

..they are the examples which everyone else should strive to follow. If you are an *OTBS*  member then hold yourself to a high standard knowing that you represent something much larger than yourself.



*Private Messages*


Private message known as PM's are just that.. they are private and for the most part separate from the forum.

If you choose to use the tool, you use it at your own risk.

The only time you will ever need to report a PM to Admin or the moderating staff is if it is of an illegal nature such as a proposition to buy/sell cocaine, to proposition you for sexual favors, etc... you get the drift.

*Note: when contacting Admin/Moderators via a Private Message, regular posting rules apply as it relates to language and attitude. Any such PM's which contain questionable language and/or attitude will be immediately deleted and disregarded.*

The PM tool is NOT to be used as a vehicle for spreading hate and discontent. Just don't do it.




*Moderator Duties*

The moderators of the *SMF*  are ultimately chosen by the forum owner and/or it's admin staff, in most cases this is with special recommendation from the present moderator staff.

As such they are held to high standards and should portray a great deal of patience, self control, wisdom, equality, and most of all.. loyalty to the *SMF*and its administration.

Moderators will perform all disciplinary matters in private either in a PM or an email at their discretion.

If any posts need to be edited due to non-compliance with the rules above, a moderator will take care of that then PM the member to let them know what was changed and why.

All deletes will be "soft" deletes to maintain a "paper trail" of the transaction.

Members who constantly require editing will be dealt with in an appopriate manner and may even result in them being banned from the forum for a time.




*SPAM Posts*

All spam posts will be deleted immediately and the user banned forever. A SPAM post is one which is without doubt only created to sell something or invoke a clickthru to another website.

It may also contain pornographic images and/or lead to a site of that nature.



_Admin reserves the right to amend these rules at any time without notice. As changes take place, admin will post a notice that the rules have been updated and it will then be each members responsibility to read the rules again and make sure they are understood._
 
[h1] [/h1][h1]*Terms of Service*[/h1][h2]Privacy Policy[/h2]
This privacy policy describes how Huddler or Smoking Meat Forums treats the personally identifiable information that is collected about you when you visit the web site to which this policy is linked. What is Personally Identifiable Information "Personally identifiable information" is information that we can use to identify you as an individual. Personally identifiable information includes your name, address, telephone number and any other information that is connected with you personally.
[h2]Information This Privacy Policy Does Not Apply To[/h2]
This privacy policy does not apply to information collected about you by anyone except Smoking Meat Forums and only applies to the web sites to which this policy is linked. Any information you provide when you visit web sites other than those covered by this policy or when you purchase any products or services, or enter contests, that may be linked to or advertised on our web site by companies other than Smoking Meat Forums is subject to the privacy policies posted on those sites. Except as may be otherwise specified herein, this policy also does not apply to information you may provide to us offline.
[h2]Collection of Personally Identifiable Information[/h2]
Smoking Meat Forums generally collects personally identifiable information with your specific knowledge and consent. When you register on Smoking Meat Forums, we collect your email address, username, password. These are required for users to store and modify bookmarks and other content on the site. We will also collect your bookmarks and associated content, messages, IP address, and information from browser data and cookies.

Your User ID, bookmarks, lists and associated content and any postings you make to the forums and wikis are displayed throughout the Site. Therefore this data is available to the public and will be identifiable to your User ID.

This information may sometimes be collected by third party service providers with whom Huddler or Smoking Meat Forums contracts to host the web site or to fulfill requests for services; in that event, Huddler or Smoking Meat Forums asks such service providers to make the personal information available only to Smoking Meat Forums for Smoking Meat Forums to use in accordance with the terms of this policy and not to use the information for any other purpose. Huddler or Smoking Meat Forums uses this information to allow you to enjoy the functionality of the site, to troubleshoot and to provide customer support. In addition, Smoking Meat Forums may use your bookmarks to improve our marketing and promotional efforts by providing targeted advertising based on the content of your Product Profile.

We do not sell or rent any of your personal information to third parties for their marketing purposes. If you send an email using the service to an email address that is not registered in our community, we do not use that email address for any purpose other than to send your email. We do not rent or sell these email addresses, nor do we send them marketing messages. Other users may send emails and in-system messages to you via the Smoking Meat Forums service. Smoking Meat Forums does not review these messages before they are sent to you. If you are receiving inappropriate private messages or any form of spam, contact a Smoking Meat Forums administrator and swift action will be taken on the offending user's account. On an aggregate, non-personally identifiable level we may also use this data to analyze site usage, customize the site's content, layout, and services, and for disclosure to advertisers and other third parties for their marketing and promotional purposes and to demonstrate to them the value of our own site. However, we do not sell or rent any of your personally identifying data to third parties for marketing purposes.

When you register for the first time on Smoking Meat Forums, you will be automatically opted in to receive email notices, which may include notification if someone sends you a message, Smoking Meat Forums newsletters and announcements, and notification of new activity on your subscriptions.

When you transfer to the site of a retailer, your shopping activity will be conducted on their site, and in accordance with that retailer's own privacy policy and terms of service. Smoking Meat Forums has no control over those policies, so you should carefully review them before you conduct any business on a third party site. In the unlikely event that we believe that the security of your personal information in our possession or control may have been compromised, we may seek to notify you of that development. If a notification is appropriate, we would endeavor to do so as promptly as possible under the circumstances, and, to the extent we have your e-mail address, we may notify you by e-mail. In addition to the foregoing, Huddler or Smoking Meat Forums may share or disclose personally identifiable information about you to other companies or individuals when:

we utilize third party service providers to provide products, services or functions on our behalf (such as sending emails or processing credit cards or fulfilling subscriptions), and ask these service providers to agree to maintain the confidentiality of your personally identifiable information and not to use your personally identifiable information for any reason except to carry out the purpose(s) for which we hired them;
you have entered a contest or sweepstakes sponsored by a third party, in which case the information may be shared with that third party for their use in their discretion, including direct marketing. (Some of our contests and sweeps will ask you at the time of entry whether you would like your personal information to be shared with the sponsor. Other contests will not give you that option and in that event, if you do not want your information to be shared, you should not enter the contest);
you have furnished us personal information with the intent that it be forwarded to a third party for use in connection with a specified service you are electing to participate in (examples include, without limitation, e-commerce partners, services to help old friends locate you online, etc.);
we need to protect our legal rights
we must comply with applicable laws, regulations, or legal or regulatory process;
we have reason to believe that someone may be causing injury to or interference with our rights or the rights of our users, or general public, or using our services in violation of a legal or personal right
[h2]Cookies[/h2]
Huddler or Smoking Meat Forums (or third party service providers on our behalf) may set and access cookies on your computer. A cookie is a small amount of data (often including a unique identifier), that is sent to your browser from a web site's computers and stored on your computer's hard drive. Huddler or Smoking Meat Forums uses cookies to understand site usage and to improve the content and offerings on our site. We may use cookies, IP address and browser data to control the display of ads, to track usage patterns on the sites, to deliver editorial content, and to personalize information. Our cookies may contain personally identifiable information and such cookies may be shared with others to the same extent indicated above.

Huddler or Smoking Meat Forums (or third party service providers on our behalf) may also use cookies to collect aggregate information about web site users on an anonymous basis. We may share aggregate demographic and usage information with our prospective and actual business partners, advertisers and other third parties for any business purpose. Some of our advertisers may serve you cookies as well. We do not have control over cookies placed by advertisers. If you don't want cookies, most Web browsers include an option that allows you to not accept them. However, if you set your browser to refuse cookies, some portions of our sites may not function efficiently.
[h2]IP Address[/h2]
Your Internet Protocol ("IP") address is usually associated with the place from which you enter the Internet, like your Internet Service Provider, your company or your university. Our server may also record the referring page that linked you to us (e.g., another Web site or a search engine); the pages you visit on the sites, the Web site you visit after our site; the ads you see; the ads you click on; other information about the type of Web browser, computer, platform, related software and settings you are using; any search terms you have entered on this Web Site or a referral site; and other Web usage activity and data logged by our Web servers. We may use your IP address to help diagnose problems with our servers, gather broad demographic information, and administer our website. We may also link this information with your personal information when we feel that it is necessary to enforce compliance with our rules and policies or terms of service or to protect our Sites, customers or others.
[h2]Advertising Disclosure[/h2]
We use a third-party advertising company to serve ads when you visit our website and sites upon which we advertise. This technology uses information about your visits to this website and the sites upon which we advertise, to serve our ads to you. In the course of serving our advertisements to you, a unique third-party cookie may be placed or recognized on your browser. In addition, we may use Web beacons, provided by our third-party advertising company, to help manage our online advertising. These Web beacons enable our third-party ad serving company to recognize a browser's cookie when a browser visits this site and to learn which banner ads bring users to our website.
[h2]Kids and Parents[/h2]
The sites covered by this policy are not intended for use by children, especially those under age 13. No one under age 13 is allowed to provide any personal information or use our public discussion areas.

If your children disclose information about themselves in our public discussion areas, they may get unsolicited messages from other parties. Accordingly, you should tell them not to do so. There are also commercially available tools to help you limits your children's exposure to material online.
[h2]All User Generated Content within Smoking Meat Forums[/h2]
If you elect to post material to any wikis, forums, reviews or other content generation mediums that may be offered on our sites, or if you elect to upload any photographs, audio or video, you will be solely responsible for all content, messages, text, files, images, graphics, photos, audio clips, sounds, video or other materials (the "Postings"). You agree and warrant that any Postings you post to the sites will be true and accurate, will not defame any person or invade any person's privacy, and will not infringe the proprietary rights of any person. You agree not to furnish any Postings to which you do not own the rights. By furnishing Postings, you give Huddler or Smoking Meat Forums the right to use such Postings in any manner and in any media now known or hereafter invented, including, without limitation, the right to combine your Postings with Postings of third parties in varied combinations. You also acknowledge that visitors to the sites may post comments about your Postings which may be derogatory, and that Huddler or Smoking Meat Forums has no obligation to monitor or delete any such postings. Please be aware that Huddler or Smoking Meat Forums does not and cannot monitor all of the Postings made to the sites, and therefore Huddler or Smoking Meat Forums will not be responsible for the content of any Postings. However, Huddler or Smoking Meat Forums does reserve the right to delete or edit any material in any Posting that is obscene, harassing, offensive or otherwise objectionable and not in keeping with the community standards of the site. If Huddler or Smoking Meat Forums elects to edit any Postings, it nonetheless assumes no responsibility for the content of the Postings. Under no circumstances will Huddler or Smoking Meat Forums be liable for any inaccuracy or defect in any Postings. We also expect our users to adhere to certain rules of etiquette. Therefore, you agree not to post, email, or otherwise make available Postings:

that are unlawful, harmful, threatening, abusive, harassing, defamatory, pornographic, libelous, or invasive of another's privacy, or harmful to minors in any way;
that harass, degrade, intimidate or are hateful toward an individual or group of individuals on the basis of religion, gender, sexual orientation, race, ethnicity, age, or disability;
that include personal or identifying information about another person without that person's explicit consent.
that are false, deceptive, misleading, deceitful, misinformative, constitute "bait and switch" or impersonation of any person or entity;
contain your own or a third party's advertising, branding or promotional content;
that infringe any proprietary rights, including copyright, of any party, or Postings that you do not have a right to make available;
restrict or inhibit any other user from using and enjoying the Huddler or Smoking Meat Forums sites or the Huddler or Smoking Meat Forums services offered on them.
Because Huddler or Smoking Meat Forums does not monitor the Postings, you agree to use and rely on them at your own risk. Huddler or Smoking Meat Forums cannot make any representation or warranty about the material contained in the Postings. Huddler or Smoking Meat Forums likewise assumes no responsibility for any contact you may have with other users of our sites, either online or offline. If you elect to meet in person with someone you may meet on our sites, you do so at your own risk, and under no circumstances will Huddler or Smoking Meat Forums be liable for any activity or injury that may occur.
[h2]Commercial Use Policy[/h2]
Any commercial or promotional distribution, publishing or exploitation of the sites, or any content, code, data or materials on the sites is strictly prohibited; unless you have requested and received permission Smoking Meat Forums. This applies to all forums, Wiki articles and reviews. As a general rule, these posts and links are NOT permitted, regardless of how the post or link is framed (including but not limited to direct advertisements, adverquestions, or introtisements).  This policy applies to ‘free’ offers and promotional activities, as well as direct commercial overtures or transactional links.  
[h2]California and Canadian Users[/h2]
California and Canadian residents have the right to know how their information may be shared with third parties who engage in direct marketing activities and this policy explains our practices and how you can opt out of having your information shared for such purposes. We do not make any personally identifying information available to third parties for marketing purposes. If you enter a contest or sweepstakes sponsored by a third party, information may be shared with that third party for their use in their discretion, including direct marketing (Some of our contests and sweeps will ask you at the time of entry whether you would like your personal information to be shared with the sponsor. Other contests will not give you that option and in that event, if you do not want your information to be shared, you should not enter the contest.)
[h2]Non-U.S. Users[/h2]
If you are located outside of the United States, please note that the information you provide to us will be transferred to the United States. By using this web site, you consent to this transfer. You also consent to the adjudication of any disputes arising in connection with this website in the federal and state courts of, and in accordance with the laws of, the state of California.
[h2]Copyright[/h2]
Content posted on the Smoking Meat Forums by us is owned by us or used with permission. You may not copy, use, or retransmit anything from or for our site without our permission. Any commercial or promotional distribution, publishing or exploitation of the sites, or any content, code, data or materials on the sites is strictly prohibited. You may not offer goods for sale or use the Smoking Meat Forums site and service for any commercial service without our prior consent.

The third-party images and text referenced, made accessible or made available to you on these pages or by means of Smoking Meat Forums service are protected by the copyright and trademark laws of the United States and other countries. You may need to obtain authorization of the owner of such materials before using them for any purpose other than viewing on the web. It is your responsibility to obtain any authorizations to use an image or text that may be required; Smoking Meat Forums cannot give you such authorization. We cannot guarantee that the Smoking Meat Forums Service will not locate unintended or objectionable content and Huddler or Smoking Meat Forums accepts no responsibility or liability for the content of any images or text included in any Smoking Meat Forums list or otherwise linked to by the Huddler or Smoking Meat Forums services, or for your use of such content. Huddler or Smoking Meat Forums reserves the right to remove any pictures or content without notice to you, any other user, or any third party.

You are not allowed to post or distribute any material you do not own or which you do not have permission to use. You are also prohibited from engaging in any conduct that interferes with the technological operation of the sites or that tampers with any copyright protection mechanisms applicable to content on any sites. The technology and the software underlying our sites and the Services is the property of Huddler or Smoking Meat Forums, our affiliates, and our partners. You agree not to copy, modify, rent, lease, loan, sell, assign, distribute, reverse engineer, grant a security interest in, or otherwise transfer any right to the technology or software underlying our sites or the Services. You agree not to modify the software underlying our sites in any manner or form or to use modified versions of such software, including (without limitation) for the purpose of obtaining unauthorized access to our sites.

Ignoring this policy may result in copyright, trademark, or other intellectual property rights violations.
[h2]Copyright Infringement[/h2]
In accordance with the provisions of the Digital Millennium Copyright Act, 17 USC sec. 512, please direct notices of claims of copyright infringement to site administration via the feedback form.  We reserve the right to terminate access to our sites of any user who infringes the proprietary rights of any third party. You may need to obtain authorization of the owner of images made available via the Huddler or Smoking Meat Forums Service before using them; for authorizations to use an image, please contact the image owner as indicated on the source site, not Huddler or Smoking Meat Forums. Huddler or Smoking Meat Forums cannot give you authorization to use copyrighted images.
[h2]Passwords[/h2]
The registration information you provide must be true, accurate, current, and complete. You must promptly update your registration to keep it accurate, current, and complete. If we issue you a password, you may not reveal it to anyone else. You may not use anyone else's password. You are responsible for maintaining the confidentiality of your accounts and passwords. You agree to immediately notify us of any unauthorized use of your passwords or accounts or any other breach of security. You also acknowledge that failure to exit from your accounts at the end of each session may result in unauthorized use of your accounts. We will not be responsible for any loss or damage that may result if you fail to comply with these requirements.
[h2]Disclaimers[/h2]
Huddler or Smoking Meat Forums is not responsible for the conduct, whether online or offline, of any user of the sites. Huddler or Smoking Meat Forums takes reasonable steps to protect the security and integrity of all personal information you provide to the sites; however, due to the inherent nature of the Internet, we cannot guarantee that information, during transmission through the Internet or while stored on our system or otherwise in our care, will be absolutely safe from intrusion by others, such as hackers. Huddler or Smoking Meat Forums assumes no liability for any error, omission, interruption, deletion, defect, delay in operation or transmission, communications line failure, theft or destruction or unauthorized access to, or alteration of, any user Posting. Huddler or Smoking Meat Forums is not responsible for any problems or technical malfunction of any telephone network or lines, computer online systems, servers or providers, computer equipment, software, failure of any email or players due to technical problems or traffic congestion on the Internet or on any of the sites or combination thereof, including any injury or damage to users or to any person's computer related to or resulting from participation in any activities on the sites or downloading materials. We make no warranties the services will be timely, secure, uninterrupted, or error-free. You understand that if you download any material, you do so at your sole risk. Under no circumstances shall Huddler or Smoking Meat Forums be responsible for any loss or damage, including personal injury or death, resulting from use of the sites, any content posted on or through the sites, or conduct of any users of the sites, whether online or offline. We cannot guarantee that the Huddler or Smoking Meat Forums Service will not locate unintended or objectionable content and Huddler or Smoking Meat Forums accepts no responsibility or liability for the content of any site included in any Huddler or Smoking Meat Forums list or otherwise linked to by the Huddler or Smoking Meat Forums services, or for your use of such content. We can, whenever we want, edit or delete any content displayed on the sites. You use the sites at your own risk. Everything you see on our sites is provided to you "as is." The sites are provided "AS-IS" and as available and Huddler or Smoking Meat Forums expressly disclaims any warranty of fitness for a particular purpose or non-infringement. Huddler or Smoking Meat Forums cannot guarantee and does not promise any specific results from use of the sites.
[h2]Limitation on Liability[/h2]
IN NO EVENT SHALL HUDDLER OR SMOKING MEAT FORUMS BE LIABLE TO YOU OR ANY THIRD PARTY FOR ANY INDIRECT, CONSEQUENTIAL, EXEMPLARY, INCIDENTAL, SPECIAL OR PUNITIVE DAMAGES, INCLUDING LOST PROFIT DAMAGES ARISING FROM YOUR USE OF THE SERVICES, EVEN IF HUDDLER OR SMOKING MEAT FORUMS HAS BEEN ADVISED OF THE POSSIBILITY OF SUCH DAMAGES. NOTWITHSTANDING ANYTHING TO THE CONTRARY CONTAINED HEREIN.
[h2]Indemnity[/h2]
You agree to indemnify and hold Huddler or Smoking Meat Forums, its subsidiaries, and affiliates, and their respective officers, agents, partners and employees, harmless from any loss or liability arising out of your use of the sites or from any claim, or demand, including reasonable attorneys' fees, made by any third party due to or arising out of your use of the sites in violation of these terms of service and/or any breach of your representations, warranties and obligations set forth above and/or if any content that you post in Postings on the sites or through the sites causes Huddler or Smoking Meat Forums to be liable to another.
[h2]Changes to Privacy Policy and Notice[/h2]
Smoking Meat Forums may change this policy from time to time in its discretion. Your continued use of our sites indicates your consent to this privacy policy and any amended versions of it. This policy was last updated on May 24th, 2010.

SmokingMeatForums.com  › Articles  › Terms Of Service


----------



## cliffcarter (Apr 19, 2013)

OK Dave, what brought this about?


----------



## dls1 (Apr 19, 2013)

cliffcarter said:


> OK Dave, what brought this about?


X2


----------



## s2k9k (Apr 19, 2013)

Nothing really brought this up. Kat has been posting the link to it to new members in Roll Call and I just thought it might be good for everyone else to be reminded of it once in awhile.


----------



## beaummiler (Apr 19, 2013)

ok i read it again


----------



## jaybone (Apr 19, 2013)

Read and understood.  Thanks!


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 23, 2020)

Pretty good rules here.

Bear


----------

